# Acer palmatum dissectum group



## Elmore (Jul 27, 2004)

Here are some images of a fairly obscure and relatively rare cultivar, Acer palmatum 'Edgewood's Golden'. I have seen it referred to, simply, as Edgewood. It has a medium sized, fine textured, dissected leaf. The wide splay of the leaf seems indicative of this cultivar and lends an airy effect to the foliage. The spring color on my shaded, young grafts is bronzy or golden red, up into early summer then gives way to a medium bronzy green. They seem to have unique coloration throughout the growing season. I believe fall and spring color on mature plants is an orange/red. Stems are predominantly green but are said to be golden in spring/summer. This cultivar is said to have come from the late Richard P. Wolff of Red Maple Nursery in PA.. 
The first picture shows a grouping among some other cultivars in April 2003. They are the reddish plants among the green, to the right side of the picture.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/EdgewoodsGoldenetc4-16-03.jpg"width=550>

The next two photos were made in June 2003 and show a group of 1g plants and a 3g plant. 
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/6-9-031gEdgewoodsGoldensgraftedsummer2002.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/EdgewoodsGolden3g6-4-03.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 27, 2004)

*specimen 'Edgewood's Golden'*

Here are three photos of a mature specimen of Acer palmatum 'Edgewood's Golden'. The photo showing the plant bright orange/red was made in the early spring of 2004. The others were made in June 2004.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/EdgewoodsGoldenHuntsville6-16-04.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/Edgewoodsfoliage6-16-04.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/EdgewoodsGoldeninHuntsvilleearlyspring2004.jpg"width=550>


----------



## rumination (Jul 27, 2004)

That's a real nice one. I like it. Nice of photos of the mature specimens.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Elmore (Jul 27, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Emerald Lace'*

Here is a recent acquisition. This is a small Acer palmatum 'Emerald Lace'. I have since bumped it up to a trade gallon. 'Emerald Lace' was discovered as a seedling by David Sabo of Charlotte, NC.. He sent wood to Del Loucks of Del's Japanese Maple Nursery in Eugene, OR.. Del then propagated it and named it. This vigorous green dissectum is a fast grower and makes a somewhat upright, spreading plant with long pendulous branches. It's lacy leaves are a light yellow green early in spring and turn to a darker green by midsummer. Fall color is bright burgundy red.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Emerald%20Lace/EmeraldLace4-14-04.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Jul 27, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Filigree'*

Here is Acer palmatum 'Filigree'. This cascading dissectum forms a 2m x 3m rounded mound. The lacy leaves are a light green in spring, darkening as the season progresses. Overlaid upon this green leaf color are golden specks.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Filigree/Filigree4-14-04.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Nov 10, 2004)

*Acer palmatum dissectum 'Germaines Gyration'*

Here is 'Germaines Gyration'. It's rapid in growth and has a broad habit. Maybe the same as one called 'Contorta' 
'Germaines Gyration'
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Germaines%20Gyration/GermainesGyration.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Dec 1, 2004)

*'Edgewood's Golden' fall color*

Here is one of my 3g Acer palmatum dissectum 'Edgewood's Golden' showing good fall color. Photo made 11-20-04.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/3gEdgewoodsGolden11-20-2004.jpg">
Here is the same plant positioned in front of a small Acer japonicum 'O isame'. Great color combination. Photo made 11-20-04.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/EdgewoodsGoldenandOisame11-20-2004.jpg">


----------



## glens (Dec 1, 2004)

Elmore, 

Please simply provide links instead of embedding your images.&nbsp; It's quite burdensome to have to wait several minutes for the pipeline to become available again after fetching a thread like this when one is part of the half of all Americans who are still limited to dial-up Internet connectivity.

Also, you can get by with much more image compression (lower JPEG "quality" value) .

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## Elmore (Dec 1, 2004)

*Tough Luck*

It's tough having dial-up isn't it. I too, am limited to dial-up. I cleared my cookies and cache, several times and had no delay getting these pics. I did have a considerable delay on the variegated pics. I have no problem embedding photos but I don't even know how to attach a pic to this site. Instruct me, if you will. Elmore
<img src="http://www.countryjoe.com/dummy.jpg">


----------



## glens (Dec 1, 2004)

The cookies have no effect on the images, and if you had no delay getting the images you didn't get your cache emptied.

No need to attach the images here.&nbsp; Instead of embedding them by using HTML such as &lt;img&nbsp;src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20dissectum%20Edgewoods%20Golden/3gEdgewoodsGolden11-20-2004.jpg"&gt;, use the code for this site (and quite common to other similar types) like some descriptive text for some descriptive text.

It's in the FAQ if that wasn't clear enough.

Glen


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 1, 2004)

Or you could just use the "Manage Attachments" feature, right?


----------



## glens (Dec 1, 2004)

If you were going to attach the images, yes.&nbsp; But why attach them if you've already got server space and bandwidth?


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 1, 2004)

True, I thought he was talking about uploading from his hard drive.


----------



## Elmore (Dec 2, 2004)

*'Tamuke yama'*

Here is an Acer palmatum dissectum 'Tamukeyama'. I grafted this in 1997, four grafts on four separate co-dominant trunks.
'Tamuke yama' 4-25-03 'Tamuke yama' 1-15-03 'Tamuke yama' multiple trunk configuration Base of 'Tamuke yama'

Got it


----------



## glens (Dec 2, 2004)

Good job!

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## Elmore (Dec 2, 2004)

*No, I insist...*



glens said:


> Good job!
> 
> Thanks,
> Glen


 thank you!


----------

